# Weekly Los Angeles Herf



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello everyone, im new to these forums but not to cigars. I have been planning some weekly cigar meets and wanted to know if anyone here is interested? So if you are let me know by PM with your name and e-mail or you can just mail me at sotelo1977_earthlink_net Well I hope to meet a few of you. Also at this spot we can eat, drink and smoke! Its a nice relaxing lounge and my concept be hind the meet is to vote on and sample a stick or 2 and give our thought's and also enjoy the company of others who share in this great hobby. So thanks to all for taking the time to read this and I hope you all have a safe and happy holiday!

Manuel S.


----------



## robmonte (Nov 11, 2006)

hey, where in los angeles are u located?


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

Im In 2 places, West Covina and Los Angeles. It depends on what shift I get at work. Also our get together will be in BH, its a cool spot with a great owner and people who frequent there.


----------



## gonzo (Apr 12, 2007)

What and Where is BH?

Stomp'N'Rock,
Joseph


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

BH is Beverly Hills, and no the prices are not outrageous at the lounge we will be holding the get together at.

Manuel S.


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, Ive sent out e-mails with the location of our Fri night Herf! If anyone else is intrested please feel free to PM me. :ss

Manuel S.


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

I went to this last night and had a great time with some very cool Botl's :tu 
I will do my best to make it to the next one.:ss


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Reflex, Im glad you had a good time! Im planning to do bi monthly insted of weekly. Im gonna start the bi monthly meet's next week starting on the the 4th (fri) or the 5th (Sat). Well It was nice to meet you and Proud Bear and I hope to see you and a few others out next time! Well Have a Happy and safe new year all! :ss

Manny


----------

